# Sea Nomad Gathering



## cavemansailor (May 27, 2013)

Hey folks, my name's Nathan and I'm looking to get help organizing a gathering for sea nomads or those interested, sometime within the next 2 months. Long-term, I'm looking to build a self sufficient community of folks living off sailboats or any kind of boats (in addition to my current re-built production sloop, I've built sailboats from soda bottles, styrofoam, plywood, plaster and chicken wire, sheet metal folded origami-style, etc).

The gathering would be held in one of the coves near Corpus Christi Bay and last around a week. Wild food is insanely abundant here--oysters, whelks, crabs, shrimp, flounder, mullet and catfish in the water, and mesquite, prickly pear, cattail, lizards, and snakes on the islands. Plus, there are inexpensive docking options in Ingleside Cove and Port Aransas for newcomers that might get seasick or need anything from shore, and hundreds of spoil islands for tent campers, kayakers, etc. 

I suck at socializing and organizing big events, so would need help with this. I don't know why more people are not doing this. The level of freedom is awesome! Just wish I didn't have to go it alone all the time, and know there's gotta be more sea nomads out there!


----------



## zephyr23 (May 27, 2013)

keep me posted....this could be really cool.


----------



## sparky (May 28, 2013)

I'm pretty much sold. I really want to sail with like minded individuals.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 28, 2013)

Sounds awesome! I wish I could help, but I'll be in other areas of the country at the time.

The "boat punk" movement is coming up pretty quickly, the next few years will definitely see an explosion in it.

I'm currently working with the folks that put together the boat punk gathering last year in guadamala, and we're going to be making an announcement and start discussions about it here in the next week or so (i'm finishing up the website design now, and we'll be using the stp forums for organizing). so, look forward to that (it will either be in guadamala again, or possibly Puerto rico in feb 2014).


----------



## zephyr23 (May 28, 2013)

matt we still should talk film stuff that could be an awesome short film


----------



## cavemansailor (May 28, 2013)

Guatemala and Puerto Rico would be awesome destinations, but for me, that would involve a good deal of offshore sailing, and with my shoal draft swing-keel sailboat it could be one hairy ride! (Not that I wouldn't try!). So, I'ld still like to try to organize some kind of meetup on the Texas coast, where you are allowed to anchor almost anywhere and you've got thousands of uninhabited public islands and lots of food. Plus, my folks have lived here for hundreds of years and its a land and seascape that I know very well. Padre Island was named for my great-great-great Uncle, Padre Nicolas Balli, and our ancestry likely includes the last Karankawa and Coahuilteco that called this place home for thousands of years.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 29, 2013)

zephyr23 said:


> matt we still should talk film stuff that could be an awesome short film


 

for sure, im already set up to do a short documentary about it while it happens. if you'd be interested in coming out, i could sure use the help.


----------



## zephyr23 (May 29, 2013)

send me more info about and we can chat


----------



## deleted user (Jun 4, 2013)

I could not be part of this in two months, but if you have similar plans in the future or this goes on for awhile i'll defiantly would want in, I got family in LA so I could get over your way


----------



## skitter (Jun 4, 2013)

This sounds good. Barring meeting up with other likeminded folks, just give me a year or so and I hope to be out on the water as well (with husband and dog at my side!). Glad to hear there's more interest in this kind of thing, keep us updated with all of your adventures please and thanks.


----------



## creature (Jun 6, 2013)

I'll follow this thread, but i had to make a fast choice..
if anything happens here, i'll repost..

thanks!


----------



## travelin (Jun 6, 2013)

while im becoming more and more comitted to the farm thing it is only about 60 miles to dockage and last night i was looking at blue water boats under 20 grand. some of them are amazingly cheap but id want someone knowledgable with a checklist to go over a boat like this before i go to throwing cash.

once a blue water boat is bought id need instruction on sailing the damn thing and then crew for a caribbean run. 

i should be able to offer a little garden plot and land to stay on with water and, once i install tank and field lines, sewer hookups and a real bathroom.

i envision two to three week cruises from galveston bay area to wherever. is that realistic?

i dont know beans about boats but if im gonna do it in my life, the time to do it will be soon.

of course id want to get a blue water boat cheap as i can but i dont wanna go so cheap it takes six months of solid work to get it capable.

im thinking 35+ feet with things like autofurl, autopilot, single hand lines, bells an whistles.


----------



## creature (Jun 6, 2013)

as i said, i'll watch & repost, if there's activity..
message me if there's interest..
thanks!


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jul 14, 2013)

definitely down. i won't have a boat for at least a couple years tho, but in the meantime id be down to help and learn to sail


----------



## Sirius07 (Nov 18, 2015)

cavemansailor said:


> Hey folks, my name's Nathan and I'm looking to get help organizing a gathering for sea nomads or those interested, sometime within the next 2 months. Long-term, I'm looking to build a self sufficient community of folks living off sailboats or any kind of boats (in addition to my current re-built production sloop, I've built sailboats from soda bottles, styrofoam, plywood, plaster and chicken wire, sheet metal folded origami-style, etc).
> 
> The gathering would be held in one of the coves near Corpus Christi Bay and last around a week. Wild food is insanely abundant here--oysters, whelks, crabs, shrimp, flounder, mullet and catfish in the water, and mesquite, prickly pear, cattail, lizards, and snakes on the islands. Plus, there are inexpensive docking options in Ingleside Cove and Port Aransas for newcomers that might get seasick or need anything from shore, and hundreds of spoil islands for tent campers, kayakers, etc.
> 
> I suck at socializing and organizing big events, so would need help with this. I don't know why more people are not doing this. The level of freedom is awesome! Just wish I didn't have to go it alone all the time, and know there's gotta be more sea nomads out there!


I'm currently looking for a vessel to live abroad. I am new to this way of living but I feel it calling to me. I'm here to link up with other that want the same thing so I guess I'm on board. I plan on haVing a vessel in a month or so. Mean time what can I do ta help?


----------

